# quelle technologie apple utilisé, cocoa, carbon, apple script,...



## issamneo (6 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je gére un petit projet sur macintosh, mon collégue maitrise Apple script.

ce qu'on veut?

on a un repertoire qui contient des vidéos, nous voulons créer une application qui affiche 10 images de la vidéo et affiche aussi la vidéo (au cas ou on doute du contenue du vidéo) et un bouton accept qui déplace la vidéo vers un autre repertoire, un bouton delete qui supprime la vidéo, un bouton suivant pour passer a la prochaine vidéo.

question :
quelle technologie utiliser pour arriver a cet objectif? ( mon collégue dit que Apple Script ne permet pas d'avoir des interfaces graphiques) on a installer xcode!

y a t 'il un tutorial qui présente quelques choses qui rassemble a ce que je viens de décrire?

merci a vous.


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Décembre 2006)

issamneo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je gére un petit projet sur macintosh, mon collégue maitrise Apple script.
> 
> ce qu'on veut?
> ...


Avec XCode et Interface buider (=AppleScript Studio dans ce contexte), tu peut faire des interface graphique qui appelle des AppleScript.

Mais AppleScript ne te permettra pas de faire les manipulations de vid&#233;o que tu souhaites.

Les vid&#233;o seront-elles toutes dans le m&#234;me format ? si non &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre plus compliqu&#233;.


Maintenant faudrait quelqu'un de plus competant que moi pour t'aider, mais je pense que Cocoa et les classes ObjC relative &#224; QuickTime vont devoir &#234;tre utilis&#233;.


----------



## Warflo (6 Décembre 2006)

On peut avoir un interface graphique avec AppleScript, en passant par Xcode (Xcode/Nouveau Projet/AppleScript).
On peut d&#233;placer/supprimer des vid&#233;os en AS, mais pour la pr&#233;visualisation, je ne sais pas trop.
Surement Cocoa peut faire ce que tu veux, essaye de fouiller dans la doc apple.
(http://developer.apple.com)
(hum toasted)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Et si tu ne veux pas te casser la tête il y a iDive. :rateau:


----------



## issamneo (6 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour tous vos conseils, en faite avec apple script studio on peut faire ça je viens de lire ça sur le site mac.
pour nos vidéos il sont tous du meme format, et je crois qu'on va utiliser quicktime pour les ouvrir et avoir des photos.
merci.


----------



## Warflo (6 Décembre 2006)

Sinon je crois que Backstage, du projet Open Source Center-Stage propose un video manager plus simple que iDive et gratuit.


----------

